

Ask HN: Google-Is this a step toward evil or not? - mbyrne

So one of the supposed core values of Google is to not mess with search results.<p>If you see the below link, it reports that the new Android phone database doesn't list the Samsung Galaxy for Verizon because it uses Bing by default.<p>If you google "android phone database" your top result links point to this phone database page on Google, at google.com/phone.<p>Should the average consumer who visits this database page expect that all the Android phones will be listed there and they can trust google to list results without filtering out competitors? Or should google just have headlined the page, Does not include phones that have competitors search engines pre-installed... They included an mouseover on the "with Google" text on the side nav, but the way they explain things makes it pretty clear that they were choosing to obfuscate the point.<p>Blame Bing: Why The Google Phone Gallery Doesn’t List Verizon’s Best Android Phone
http://searchengineland.com/why-google-phone-gallery-doesnt-list-51931?utm_source=feedburner&#38;utm_medium=feed&#38;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+searchengineland+%28Search+Engine+Land%29&#38;utm_content=Google+Reader
======
yanw
The phone galley lists Androids that offer the "Google Experience" meaning
Google search and apps like Maps and Gmail:
[http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/09/introducing-
google-...](http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/09/introducing-google-phone-
gallery.html)

~~~
mbyrne
Yes, you are right and I understand that, but the page you reference is not
the database page that people will find in their search results.

But even the page you reference says: Here at Google, we’re thrilled with the
global adoption of Android and with the high quality of devices that are
coming to market around the world. Since there are so many great phones, we
wanted to make the selection process a little easier for people who are in the
market for a new one.

Why not just say 'So we only list Android phones that have google search by
default and not Bing." Or put that in the headline for the database page.

Surely any Android phone lets you use google services since they all have web
browsers.

No worries, my point was that what they are doing is intentionally misleading
(IMO) and I think it is a step away from what they profess to be their
mission, and is the kind of thing that damages trust in their results.

~~~
yanw
Well, we can also discuss the morality of the phone in question, which has the
search engine and maps application hardwired in the firmware and can't easily
be changed by the owner, it's an inferior product with inferior experience
that I don't think anyone should recommend.

~~~
mbyrne
yes, you are right of course about the phone. But if the reason the phone
isn't listed as one of the Android phones is because Google doesn't think the
phone is good, then that is a slippery slope. What else do they think is
inferior and will be (not just deprecated but) blacklisted from other search
results? For Google to list their marketing material under what I would argue
appears as search results is a mistake.

~~~
yanw
You seem fundamental against them curating any result, now I don't think they
do, but it's their right to do so, and sometimes I think they should do so,
here is an argument from Eric Goldman (who criticized their in house ad
policy) on how curation is within their rights:
[http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2010/09/texas_ag_invest...](http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2010/09/texas_ag_invest.htm)

